# alge on back glass



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok i have heard mixed feelings on this subject. i have heard you want the alge to grow on the back glass and i have heard you dont want it... which is it? i have several spots that are turning to coraline alge but most of it is green, which is better for the health of my tank, and its inhabitants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Algae in an aquarium is natural. You cant rid your tank completely of it either. That being said, algae on the back wall is probably brown algae or green spot algae. Its a sign of a new tank, or imbalance. Too many nutrients in the water column and or gravel bed. Improper lighting (maybe direct light from the sun). It doesn't really harm your tank inhabitants one way or the other, but is unsightly.


----------

